# Los Angeles, CA, Rust, M, Adult, A1008145



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12937491










Who We Are
L.A. Animal Services houses and cares for lost and abandoned animals in its six shelters located throughout the City, enforces animal-related laws, and acts to prevent cruelty to animals. Our mission is to promote the health and safety of the residents and animals of the City of Los Angeles by providing responsible, safe and life oriented interaction through quality services and by facilitating positive activities amongst the animal and humane communities. 
Adopting a friend
If you are interested in adopting an animal:


Write down the Animal I.D. number. 
Make sure to bring the Animal I.D. number with you to the Shelter. 
You will not be allowed to place a hold on animals. 
Animals cannot be shipped to you. 

IMPORTANT:
Our Shelters cannot guarantee that an animal will still be available for adoption when you get to the Shelter so please come as soon as you can. Because animals are adopted out on a on a first come, first serve basis, you may want to select one other animals at the Shelter. When you adopt an animal, it will be spayed or neutered before it can go home with you. If it is not already spayed or neutered, you will be required to pay for the sterilization and then pick up the animal the next day after it has been spayed or neutered. The adoption cost is very affordable and includes adoption fees, sterilization, microchip, license and vaccination. For details, please visit 
http://www.LAAnimalServices.com/adoptionpricelist.htm 
Come Visit Us!
You can adopt animals from any of our six shelters that are conveniently located throughout the city of Los Angeles.

Hours: 8AM to 5PM, Tuesday though Saturday, 12PM to 4PM Sunday 
Phone: (888) 452-7381 

North Central Shelter 3201 Lacy Street, Los Angeles, CA 90031 
West L.A. Shelter 11950 Missouri Avenue, Los Angeles, CA 90025 
West Valley Shelter 20655 Plummer Street, Chatsworth, CA 91311 
South L.A. Shelter 3612 11th Avenue, Los Angeles, CA 90018 
East Valley Shelter 13131 Sherman Way, North Hollywood, CA 91605 
Harbor Shelter 735 Battery Street, San Pedro, CA 90731 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
City of Los Angeles North Central Animal Shelter 
3201 Lacy Street 
Los Angeles, CA 90031 
Phone: (888) 452-7381 
Hours: 8AM to 5PM, Tuesday though Saturday, 12PM to 4PM Sunday


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Poor little guy. He looks so scruffy and uncared for. Can anyone help him?


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

I love this boy-he is beautiful and would love to have him here.


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Is anyone working on him?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: eadavisI love this boy-he is beautiful and would love to have him here.


where is "here"
if you need more info on him, i'm local.


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

I am actually in Virginia.


----------



## ituneyou (Dec 20, 2008)

Karin do you have any contacts with Orange county gsd rescue or La gsd rescue? maybe they have some room for this boy.

Steve


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Can you California guys also check out Suzie Q at the Lindsay Shelter?


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

bump


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Got to keep this boy at the top.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------

